
Twitter says a spear phishing attack led to the Bitcoin scam - aspenmayer
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/30/21348974/twitter-spear-phishing-attack-bitcoin-scam
======
aspenmayer
[https://blog.twitter.com/en_us/topics/company/2020/an-
update...](https://blog.twitter.com/en_us/topics/company/2020/an-update-on-
our-security-incident.html)

> Last updated on July 30, 2020, at 5:45 PM PT with new sections below on
> “What we know now” and “What we’re doing to protect our service”.

Previously on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23878753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23878753)

